# Cyclone Grey GMP Diecast on ebay



## Russ Schaeffer (Jun 3, 2006)

Guys,
This is a shameless plug but I thought you guys on the forum might like the hard to find GMP model. I hope this is OK. You guys deserve the first whack. Here's the linky:

2006 Pontiac GTO Diecast 1:18 GMP Model CYCLONE GREY - eBay (item 110437892560 end time Sep-29-09 19:02:15 PDT)

Thanx, Russ


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I was well aware of it. Now even more people will be well aware of it...oh well.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I want it so bad. My son would love it. Everything is GTO to him.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Bidding.....Lil sis wants it and so do i....I can see it know.....Vroom vroooooom on the carpet in my socks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, it went for $132.65. Did anybody here win it?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

NO


----------



## Wantvegas (Sep 15, 2009)

Look what i found. Not the same color, but still cool! 

2006 Pontiac GTO GMP Diecast Impulse Blue Metallic NIB - eBay (item 320429198438 end time Oct-04-09 17:42:25 PDT)


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

No good...it has to be CGM (even though it's an 06-GMP didn't make a CGM 05) . There's also an orange GMP 06 as well as several 05s in yellow, silver, and blue on eBay right now.


----------

